# Réinisialiser completement mon iPodTouch 2G



## LinuxUser (30 Août 2009)

Bonjour, je souhaite réinitialiser complètement mon iPodTouch 2G 8Go.
Pour cela je suis allé dans le menu adéquat et j'ai fais *"Effacer tous les réglages et tous les contenus"*.
Cela à pris 1 heure environs et tous les contenus et réglages ont été effacés.
Mais, mon problème est que après cela, lorsque je le connecte à iTunes, j'ai environ 130 Mo déjà utilisés et faisant parti de la catégorie *"Autres"* (en orange).
Je voulais savoir si cela été normal, si oui à quoi cela correspond, si non comment récupérer cette espace.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Nûmenor (31 Août 2009)

La catégorie Autres représente les fichiers et apps téléchargés depuis cydia, notamment tous les fichiers du jailbreak.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (31 Août 2009)

Est-ce aussi possible que cet espace soit occupé par le Système d'Exploitation?


----------



## LinuxUser (31 Août 2009)

Nûmenor a dit:


> La catégorie Autres représente les fichiers et apps téléchargés depuis cydia, notamment tous les fichiers du jailbreak.



Je ne l'ai jamais Jailbreaker.



> Est-ce aussi possible que cet espace soit occupé par le Système d'Exploitation?


C'est ce que je me demande.
Je ne me rappel plus si le premier jour c'était déjà comme ça.
Mais je me dis que si c'est l'OS, il n'apparaitrait pas comme de l'espace occupé par des données.
Je vais bientôt le vendre et je ne souhaiterais pas qu'il y ai des données personnelles que persistent.


----------



## Macuserman (31 Août 2009)

Non, chez moi "Autres" se vide parfois ou du moins diminue&#8230;

Alors chez moi ça change lorsque je supprime des SMS et&#8230;des mails. Tu as tes mails sur l'iPod Touch?!


----------



## LinuxUser (31 Août 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Non, chez moi "Autres" se vide parfois ou du moins diminue
> 
> Alors chez moi ça change lorsque je supprime des SMS etdes mails. Tu as tes mails sur l'iPod Touch?!



Non je n'en ai pas, et même si cela avait été le cas, la réinitialisation( réglages+données) les aurait supprimés.

Donc tu confirmes que ce n'est pas nette cette histoire d'espace occupé ?



PS : je ne savait que l'on pouvait stoquer ses mails.


----------



## Macuserman (31 Août 2009)

En configurant les mails, tu peux stocker ta Boite de réception, oui.

Tu utilises Nike+iPod? Tu as un compte YouTube de configurer?!


----------



## DarkPeDrO (31 Août 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> En configurant les mails, tu peux stocker ta Boite de réception, oui.
> 
> Tu utilises Nike+iPod? Tu as un compte YouTube de configurer?!



Mais qu'est-ce que ça change, si il a fait une réinitialisation usine? C'est comme si il récupérait son iPod à l'achat, non? Donc pas de compte de configuré, ou autre chose, si?


----------



## Macuserman (31 Août 2009)

Il n'y a pas longtemps on a découvert que Spotlight gardait étrangement des messages&#8230;
Mais je ne sais plus si il y a Spotlight sur iPod Touch&#8230;!

Restaure à nouveau en configurant comme nouvel iPod. Comme les DD, si tu les restaures 7 fois, tu as vraiment du mal sans logiciel gouvernemental ou autres à trouver des données.

Assure toi que ton iPod est vide et comme neuf à l'intérieur!


----------



## LinuxUser (31 Août 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> En configurant les mails, tu peux stocker ta Boite de réception, oui.
> 
> Tu utilises Nike+iPod? Tu as un compte YouTube de configurer?!



Non.



> Assure toi que ton iPod est vide et comme neuf à l'intérieur!


Toutes mes données(musique, vidéo, apps,...) semblent avoir été effacées, là n'est pas le problème, ce que je crains, c'est de laisser des données personnelles à mon insu.

J'ai retrouvé la même situation sur un autre forum avec ce même chiffre de 130.9 Mo, mais personne savait pourquoi.

Sinon il n'y aurait pas un nouveau possesseur d'iPod Touch que pourrait m'indiquer sa situation lors de sa prmière connection à iTunes.


----------



## Macuserman (31 Août 2009)

Bon, j'ai rapidement contacté qqn qui bosse dans un APR, et normalement voilà ce que contient le dossier "autres":

*Fichiers système.
*Sauvegarde de l'iPhone/iPod.
*Pochettes dans le mode iPod.
*Des notes.
*Des données dans le calendrier...

Donc, avec 130Mo je pencherais pour les fichiers systèmes.


----------



## LinuxUser (31 Août 2009)

Si c'étaient des fichiers système, ils ne devraient pas apparaitre en temps que espace occupé qui pourrait nous laisser croire qu'on peut les effacer.
De plus la capacité initiale du iPod Touch est 7.01 au lieu de 8Go.
Je sais qu'il y a une différence entre la capacité réelle est celle annoncée par le constructeur du fait que 1Ko = 1024 octets et non 1000 octets, mais de là à perdre 1Go, je pensais que c'était le poids du système (OS).


----------



## Macuserman (31 Août 2009)

Bah tu as aussi la capacité formatée et totale&#8230;
Passe ton iPod à qqn, et qu'il essaie de fouiller et de trouver des données, mais normalement c'est rien.
Mon Nano 8Go avait 180Mo d'autres au premier branchement par ailleurs.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (31 Août 2009)

Simple question un peu HS: Cet iPod Touch, est il destiné à la vente d'occaz, ou un truc du genre?


----------



## LinuxUser (31 Août 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Simple question un peu HS: Cet iPod Touch, est il destiné à la vente d'occaz, ou un truc du genre?



Oui, justement je vais bientôt le vendre.


----------



## Macuserman (31 Août 2009)

LinuxUser a dit:


> Oui, justement je vais bientôt le vendre.



Sur le net ou à quelqu'un que tu connais plus ou moins? 
Sinon, tu peux faire comme je t'ai dit. Réinitialiser les réglages depuis l'appareil. Et restaurer à nouveau depuis iTunes.


----------



## LinuxUser (31 Août 2009)

Je le vend sur le net.
Et pour la réinisialisation je l'ai faite "manuellement" (1 heure environ), puis églament à partir d'iTunes.
Mais il reste toujours ces 130.1Mo d'espace disque occupé par je ne sais quoi.


----------



## Macuserman (31 Août 2009)

Écoute, ce n'est ni de la musique, ni des vidéos, ni des photos&#8230;
Tu as vérifié tes notes (vides?). Ce ne sont que de bêtes fichiers système. Y compris l'OS&#8230;


----------



## lsr (31 Août 2009)

Petite info: spotlight est disponible sur l'iPod touch si il a l' OS 3.0


----------



## LinuxUser (31 Août 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Écoute, ce n'est ni de la musique, ni des vidéos, ni des photos
> Tu as vérifié tes notes (vides?). Ce ne sont que de bêtes fichiers système. Y compris l'OS


  Note, Cal, compte Gmail, compte iTunes, Connexion Wifi, ... tout à été effacés.

Bon ben tant pis, je vais le vendre tel quel bien que ne sachant pas à quoi cela correspond.


----------



## Macuserman (31 Août 2009)

Au pire, je pense que tu peux faire confiance à l'acheteur, si il trouve des trucs à toi ce qui m'étonnerait au plus haut point, il les effacera!


----------



## alinacia (6 Juillet 2012)

coucou j'ai reinisialiser mon ipod touch 2g mais je ne sais pas comment brancher mon ipod touch a itunes. pouvez vous m'aider rapidement ??

merci bcp


----------

